# Z3 part problem



## 1Bimmerkingdom (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi, I have a 1999 z3 coupe that got damaged in a storm. Branch crack glass. Can't find the passenger blade window for a couple. I purchased one off of ebay, just to find out it came out of a convertible, which is not the same glass, even though bmw put the same numbers on both glass blades. Every blade glass on ebay is out of a convertible I found. Coupe window has different weather strip, and curves a little. Convertible doesn't. Any help would be very appreciated.


----------

